# Judging Distances



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

I ended up buying the Leopold II rangefinder for $300 and it has the new angle technology. Works awsome! It even has different calibrations for different speed bows. As for not having a rangefinder, which this is my first year with one, shoot from the stand! Me and a buddy put a stand up around 15-18 foot high and practice different distances. We walk off distances and mark them, then one of us gets in the tree while the other stays on the ground to do arrow retrieval and move the target. I do a straight down shot, 5 yd, 10 yd, 15, 20, 25, 30, 35, and 40. Sometimes even a 50 messing around. Personally, I won't shoot over 35 unless i've been shooting all year and feel confident, even then I max at 40. I feel the most comfortable at no more than 30. At least shooting from a stand gives you an idea of when to aim low/high, or right on your pin. This year, I didn't even shoot till last week and bought a new bow, so i'm not going over 25 yds this year for a shot. Could I make a longer shot, yes, but I don't feel comfortable doing it with such a little amount of shooting with a new bow. I know this bow will shoot to 40 with no problems, but last thing I want is a bad shot on a deer. If I could shoot some more this season, i'd feel better, but I don't want to be fatigued when a deer comes out from shooting daily this late in the season.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

I judge my distances with my experience on the baseball diamond. I used to pitch so, from mound to home plate is 20 yards (60'6" to be exact) and from home to first is 30 yards and home to second is 42 yards. 

I know this doesn't help everyone but, this is how I judge my distances.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

Since all your misses have been low I am thinking you may be dropping your bow arm at the shot. It is the same thing that happens when a golfer lifts his head at the swing. You may be dropping the arm in an attempt to see the arrow hit the deer. It is all about follow through as with most other sports that require an object to be launched. This is a habit that usually will only rears its head during a stressful situation when you are excited etc. As an example most of us (at least me) can swing a golf club with perfect form until we place the ball on the tee and then everything changes. Good luck.


----------



## D-BEAVER (Jan 8, 2008)

A laser rangefinder has been the most valuable bowhunting tool I have ever purchased other than the bow itself. No worries, no second guesses...


----------



## TnRidge (Aug 29, 2004)

2PawsRiver said:


> This is my 36th Deer Season and I still don't take deer outside 20-25 yards.
> 
> You should limit yourself to no further then 20, no closer then 10. Those straight down shots take practice. Before you climb your tree, mark off 10 yards and 20 yards so you will have a reference, it looks much different from your stand.
> 
> ...


 Very good advise . I agree 100% !


----------

